# Striking the right balance...



## Matt5922 (Oct 11, 2020)

I don't have diabetes and I'm keen to keep it that way. Back in 2014 I was fit and very active and then very suddenly I developed quite bad dysautonomia which landed me in hospital. I haven't been able to get back to any real regular exercise since.

Sadly I have gained 20kg in weight over that time which I really dislike. I think i have gained more than 20kg in fat though as I was relatively lean / muscular before even at a heavy weight. I'm 191cm and 120kg now for reference. When I start to diet it ends up flaring the dysautonomia symptoms so I have to do things very gradually. The lighter I get the worse I feel has been my only experience with trying to drop weight so far and I can't keep having periods when I can't stand up without passing out. It really brings me to a complete stop. I am keen not to add diabetes to this issue so I would rather eat in a diabetic friendly way so I'm after a little advice.

My day usually looks something like:
Breakfast:
0% greek yogurt
Pecans
Blueberries

Lunch:
3 egg omelette
Bacon, chicken or ham 
Salad

Or something like:
Griddled red pepper
Hauloumi 
Salad

Evening:
Pork chop
Edamame beans

Or something like:
Chicken bake with veg
Or
Sea bass with veg

Snack:
Almonds
Dates
Banana (my potassium comes up just under normal range so I was told to eat these although I know they spike blood sugar)

Is this miles away from being sensible or can anyone recommend any tweaks?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 11, 2020)

Northing particularly stands out. Though the 0% greek yogurt will be 0 fat. Check the label for carbohydates (that will include any sugar,) which might be added for taste; since the fat is gone.
Why are you bothered about diabetes particularly? Have you had a high HbA1c test done? (This is for an average blood glucose level.)


----------



## Matt5922 (Oct 11, 2020)

HbA1c is "within normal range" as far as I have been told. There is a family history of diabetes which is my main concern.

Interesting on the yoghurt, just checked and its 3g of carbs per 100g so around 4.5g in a breakfast portion


----------

